
Ask HN: Sciter, Open Source or Other Options - c-smile
I am thinking about future directions of the Sciter Engine project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sciter.com). I have an impression that is far overgrown its initial state of little aside pet project.<p>Options that I am considering:<p>- to make it Open Source. OS is a great responsibility (at least for me) so some work is required - documenting, unified code conventions, etc. I am looking for sponsorship on that one.<p>- Also about OS. At one point I had an offer for selling the project from one of &quot;big 100&quot; - they wanted to buy out copyrights and make it Open Source by their name. But literally next day DotNet bubble happened and so that ended nowhere.<p>- some other options anyone?<p>So I am at T-intersection (no road back) at the moment.<p>I see great potential for the project, in particular of making real alternative to Electron. But that definitely requires efforts and so some funding.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate any advice.
======
ptrott2017
Given advantages over electron etc - perhaps open sourcing it with a
foundation model and commercial services for those wanting support. In many
respects I can see Sciter being used by corporations in a similar wayt o
sqlite - e.g. if it was open source there are a number of corporations who may
be interested in commercially supported services and project sponsorship

